# SpeedView: Accelerated viewing with sound.



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

For those who record everything, and never have time to view it all:

Change the first Fast Forward speed so it plays WITH sound, at normal pitch, just faster.. (This technique has been available on some audio recorders for many years) 

Add a menu so this feature can be enabled or disabled, and the speed customized for the viewer's preference. This way, in addition to skipping commercials, you could see an hour-long show in, perhaps 30 minutes. 

(I don't have this problem, since I record in "first run only" mode, don't record suggestions, and have never filled up my 80-hour unit..)


----------

